# Black belt Thesis



## Rob_Broad (Apr 9, 2002)

For those of you studying American Kenpo, I am curious about the Black Belt thesis.  Is it still being used?  Let me know what you think about the idea of the Black Belt Thesis.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 9, 2002)

I wrote my original Balck Belt thesis on Short Form 1.  I learned more about Short Form 1 in my study of than any teacher could have ever have showed.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 9, 2002)

Come on guys share about your thesis,  this is a place to share knowledge.  We already have 4 people who have answered they have done one, what were they about.


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 9, 2002)

I'm not a black belt yet, but I'll ask my instructor if he does it or not.  The closest I have come to doing one is in TKD you had to describe the meaning behind each form, from white to black.


:asian:


----------



## Rainman (Apr 9, 2002)

:idea: 

Mine was Breath Control : The Master Key.  It has lead to much experimentation so much to the point that what I originally wrote about I now have learned is only a small portion of what can be done with breathing.

:asian:


----------



## AvPKenpo (Apr 9, 2002)

Rob,
you forgot on your  poll.......Who is in the Midddle of one?

LOL........I am currently doing mine.  It is kinda lengthy...but I will brief you.  It is about the first 10 weeks in kenpo, and what one should expect in Kenpo and our School.  Seeing as how I work in video production on a Professional level, I will be doing a Video Thesis to present to Mr. Mitchell, and also help to Promote my school.  I will probably do some commercial spots for them also.

Michael


----------



## Zoran (Apr 10, 2002)

Well, I guess the Kenpo I am involved in would be considered a off-shoot of the Parker system. So what I had to do may not apply to what EPAK systems do.

The only thing that would be considered a thesis is we have to write a sort of auto-biography about ourselves in the context of our training. Besides the usual biographical info, you need to add some insights to Kenpo and how it applies to your life. Mine was about the way Kenpo has made my life more balanced and centered. I wrote about the aggressive/passive nature of the human being and how there is a need to try to create balance of the two. Focusing on one and ignoring the other could be one of the reasons why people may "flip out" at times. Example, "Johnny was such a quiet man. He always was polite, quiet, respectful, and kind. He would never hurt a fly. I can't believe he killed all those people at McDonalds with a machine gun." Basically the usual Yin/Yang theory.

The only other thing required, is to create your own form. Not sure if others have to do that.


----------



## kenpo3631 (Apr 10, 2002)

Did mine on how to teach children....


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 10, 2002)

My 1st Black was on "Positive Aggression" - training not just physically, but psychologically, emotionally, and spiritually.

3rd Black on leverage and clubs.

4th Black was my web page.  Circa 2000 - at that time 300+ printed pages.  A lot more now.

-MB


----------



## tonbo (Apr 10, 2002)

Actually, I did more than one, but that's a longer story.

My *written* thesis was on the book "What to say when you talk to yourself", and how it applied to the style, the art, and the philosophy behind it.

All of our advanced levels have to read a book relevant to a martial mindset, although not Kenpo in particular, and write a thesis on it.  Another book we read, for example, is "The West Point Way of Leadership".  Good material, and good to get people thinking in the right way about the mentality they will be expected to exhibit and have when they are advancing.

My *physical* "thesis" was to come up with 10 unique techniques, against armed opponents, unarmed, or both; either against one or more attackers, and put them together in a personal kata.  I had to be able to demonstrate the techniques on both sides, and against actual opponents (this was not just theoretical).  Finally, I had to be able to detail what concepts I was using in each technique, not just say, "Well, it *looked* cool".

I assume these count....

Peace--


----------



## islandtime (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *For those of you studying American Kenpo, I am curious about the Black Belt thesis.  Is it still being used?  Let me know what you think about the idea of the Black Belt Thesis. *


.............................................................................................
I did not study Kenpo per se, but WHKD and  I wrote of the merits of defensive fighting agains the merits of offensive fighting. I did include things like critical distance and attitude with it..


Gene Gabel


----------



## Yari (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> 
> *Did mine on how to teach children.... *




So did I, but it barely made it through.
But I've written some small articals for a local jujitsu news letter.

/yari


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 14, 2002)

One day I was bored and I sent off a video to a guy and asked him what he thought about me. He sent me back a black belt certificate. Jaybacca and I laughed for days.

I don't wear a black belt though. In fact I rarely wear a gi anymore. The last seminar I assisted Jaybacca in I work some pants and a t-shirt.

When I visit my friend's Kenpo school though I wear a gi out of respect 'cause I like him.

But overall, I'd like to think that my personal exploration of the arts I have been doing is my own Thesis in the making. Of course it's never finished so I can't submit it, but I can share it.

When I am at my friend's Kenpo school I always tell them that what we are doing I am sharing with them. It's just a chance for them to gain something by the exposure I have had. It's by no means the end all be all.

I feel that the greatest gift anyone can do is to share their time with someone. Money and gifts come and go and we really never own those things but we have control over our time and what we do with it. For an instructor or a student to voluntarily decide to spend a portion of time with someone is really something special. If you think about it the best teachers you ever have are the ones who go beyond the professional call.

I never have, and I hope never will, take money for teaching or assisting. It's a luxury I afford myself. My time is very important to me and I decide when and where I will spend it. So I always thank the people I work out with or teach for choosing to spend their time with me.

So perhaps a thesis is simply a way your instructor asks you to devote some time to thinking about and organizing in some way the time s/he has spent with you?

:idunno:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 14, 2002)

THESIS REQUIREMENTS 

INTRODUCTION 


  As part of your examination for promotion in American Kenpo, you will be required, at different 
levels of your progress, to compose and write a thesis and/or create a FORM of your own. Mr. Parker's concept of writing a thesis and creating a FORM is designed to help you develop individual creativity. In fulfilling this requirement, you will be required to think as well as analyze each and every effort you make. In completing this assignment, it is hoped that you will be motivated to become critical of yourself, and strive for perfection. Through self analyzation and your quest for perfection, you will inevitably function independently. Such independence will allow you to make quick decisions, remain steadfast and cool when in a crises -- all of which ultimately leads to positive and victorious results. 


WRITTEN THESIS 

  You will be required to choose the subject matter for your written thesis. It can be on any subject related to the Martial Arts. On rare occasions, Mr. Parker or your instructor, will select a subject related to your skill, profession or hobby if he feels it will benefit all members of the Association. If a specific subject is selected, you will be notified in ample time so that you can complete your thesis prior to the deadline. 

  If you cannot decide upon a topic, or in the event that you have an array of topics which you would like to choose from, but are having difficulty making a decision, consult with your Instructor for his recommendation. His suggestions are important in any case. 

  Your educational background will be considered in evaluating your written thesis. Therefore, more will be expected of you if you have higher academic credentials. All students, however, will be required to follow the format outlined in the following paragraphs. 

  The following information should serve as a guide in the presentation of your required written thesis. It will be your responsibility to organize and develop your thesis in the foregoing manner. Suggestions are not given about writing, but only how to present your facts. 

FORMAT

Your thesis shall consist of three main parts. The following must be adhered to: 

1.  PRELIMINARY PAGES 

(a)  TITLE PAGE (followed by a blank page). This page should include: 

(1)  The name of the studio along with its branch 
     name directly under it. (Both should be 
     centered at the top of the page.) 
(2)  The exact title of the thesis; 
(3)  The belt promotion it is for; 
(4)  The date; 
(5)  Your name as the author    all suitably
     capitalized, centered, and spaced upon the 
     page.

(b)  PREFACE AND/OR ACKNOWLEDGEMENTS
Included in the preface (or forward) should by 
your reasons for picking your topic, for making 
the study, the background, scope, and purpose, an 
acknowledgement to those who have aided
you in the process of your research. If you think you have nothing significant to say about your thesis, and wish to acknowledge the assistance you have received, you should entitle your remarks "Acknowledgements" instead of "Preface".

(c)  TABLE OF CONTENTS
This is basically an outline setting forth the 
major divisions of the thesis, the introduction, 
the chapters, the glossary,the appendix, and the 
bibliography, with their respective page numbers. 

(d)  LIST OF ILLUSTRATIONS
The list of illustrations should be placed on a 
separate page. There should be a number, title, 
and page number for each illustration. 

2.  THE TEXT shall consist of an:
(a)  INTRODUCTION    It should lead into the main 
     body of the paper. 

b)  THE MAIN BODY of the paper. This is the actual 
    meat of your thesis. Should the thesis be 
    lengthy, divisions, such as chapters or their 
    equivalent, should be used to divide the text. 
    Each chapter should have a title, and begin on 
    a new page. 

3.  REFERENCE MATERIAL SHOULD CONSIST OF: 
(a)  A BIBLIOGRAPHY    The bibliography is a 
     listing of all of the sources used in the 
     writing of your thesis. Just those relevant 
     to the subject should be listed. 

(b)  A GLOSSARY    The glossary should list all 
     specialized terminology utilized in your 
     thesis, in alphabetical order, with their 
     accompanying definitions. 

(c)  AN APPENDIX    The appendix should contain 
     all supplementary information pertinent to 
     the formation of your thesis, but would be 
     inappropriate elsewhere. This might include 
     how a model was constructed, or the method
     or means of acquiring certain information, 
     etc. 


THESIS ABSTRACT

  Each student testing for Third Degree Brown Belt 
shall be required to present an abstract of the thesis they intend to write for First Degree Black Belt. This abstract is a brief one or two page statement about your proposed thesis and should include:
	1. Verification of the approval of your 
           topic by your instructor.  It is 
           important that your subject matter be a 
           worthy one, one
           that is sufficient in depth, and one 
           that you are capable of completing.

	2. A tentative title for your thesis.

	3. One or two paragraphs highlighting the 
           proposed subject, and an explanation of 
           how you intend to cover your subject in
           greater depth.

	4. A paragraph explaining why you have 
           chosen this topic.

	5. A list of your intended sources of 
           information.

  Your Thesis Abstract must be presented to your 
instructor at least two weeks prior to testing. This will allow time for him to approve its form and content and allow you time to make revisions. The final Abstract must be presented by your instructor to Organization Head prior to your test with sufficient time to read and approve it.


THE FINAL THESIS


  Your final thesis for First Degree Black Belt should be concise, accurate, and to the point. Like all members of American Kenpo, your goal has been to learn Mr. Parker's system. Part of that educational process is to contribute knowledge, perspective, and insight to the overall development of our system. Although there is no minimum length required, your topic should be of sufficient depth to require several typewritten pages.

  Each written thesis MUST BE COMPLETED and presented to your instructor at least two weeks prior to testing. This will allow time for him to approve its form and content, and allow you time to make revisions.

THESIS FORM 

  As part of your examination, you will be required, at different levels of your progress, to create a FORM of your own. When creating your Form, first reflect on the many different concepts, theories, and principles that you know, and how each of these ideas will affect your Form. Using the Clock Principle, imagine yourself in the center of a large clock that has been placed upon the ground (or, if you can, imagine a nine Dimensional Clock that encompasses you, your imaginary opponents, and your entire environment.) Perceive (using any of your senses) from which direction(s) an opponent(s) is coming. Respond with an appropriate technique sequence. Then ask yourself, "Where is the next opponent coming from, how is he attacking, and how shall I respond?" Continue this process until you have completed your thesis. Remember this is a THESIS FORM and not simply a collection of techniques. You should be able to describe the basic theme of your form and what it contains as well as what it teaches. As a guideline, your form should contain 20 technique sequences. You may choose to use weapons in your Form, but please have this approved by your instructor well in advance of your test date.

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *THESIS REQUIREMENTS
> **snip**
> *



Yep. I will assume that is how *you* do it and those are *your* reasons for doing it that way.
:asian:


----------



## Roland (Apr 14, 2002)

Let's see here:

1) Personal Form or forms
2) Thesis (written or otherwise)
3) Teaching Hours (who makes this mandatory?)
4) Several (heard anywhere from 5 to 20) 'new' and personal self-defense techniques
5) How about fitness requirements?
6) Sparring matches?
7) Knowing and living the standards set out by our creeds
...and of course all your usual Forms, Sets & Teachniques.

mmmm, is there anything I  left out?



:boxing:


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 14, 2002)

The requirments Goldendragon7 posted are the same written format I require also.  The format was created & disseminated in the the late 1980's, albeit may differ from school to school after a decade plus.

The thesis is an an effort to promote critical thinking by advanced students.  Expectations vary from student to student as educational background, life and martial arts experience dictate.  Think about the source of the written techniques, sets, forms, drills, etc.  The creativity by a group of individuals is brought together under Mr. Parker, even to this day, through the creation of new forms and sets by Black Belt canidates all over the world.  

I consider this a great source of positive, creative thought, within the outline given by Mr. Conatser such that: 1) it is somewhat structured and consistant in format from student to student; 2) analytical thought is encouraged in a format we can all benefit from; and 3) the student has some assistance in writing a thesis and is not left to flounder on their own.  It can be fairly intimidating to prepare a thesis for someone like Sigung LaBounty, Sibok Tom Kelly, Mr. Conatser or Bob Liles when you have never written anything before in your life.  This gives the canidate some assistance in how to approach the project without it being the creation of the instructor, but rather the student.

Thanks for sharing Dennis.
:asian: 
-MB


----------



## vincefuess (Apr 15, 2002)

My thesis was called "The Personal Journey of Kenpo" and was fifty two pages long (after I condensed it).  It was about how Kenpo shapes the individual, and what it means to different people.  I spent close to two years (off and on) doing research and interviewing people.  It was one of the greatest experiences I ever had.

The thesis is important because it makes you look inside your head and spirit, and demonstrates to your instructor what you have learned in the esoteric sense vs. the physical.  I believe that wearing a Kenpo black belt means more than the ability to do "X" number of forms and techniques from memory- any bozo can learn to do that.  It is symbolic of a level of cultivation of mind, spirit, and body.  If you lack the mental element, you should not be awarded the belt.

The make-up form should not be just a bunch of techniques "stuck together" either.  It should be representative of the universal pattern, the web of knowledge, and should have an overall objective to it which makes it unique to you.  The student should be able to explain the nuts and bolts of every single move and technique and why they are connected the way they are.  The form should be able to be drawn on a diagram and broken down elementally.  The form, like the thesis, should demonstate the level of understanding the student has with regard to application and dynamic reasoning.

At our school, it was required that you have 200 teaching hours to qualify for black belt testing.  If you have to ask why, then you have never taught.  I learned as much or more by teaching than I did by being taught.  Students ask questions you never thought of, and expect you to answer them.  Again, this requires you to THINK, analyze, and respond.  This is very important to deepening and maturing your knowledge.

These subjects are VERY significant to me, as I feel that these elements are what seperate the Kenpo black belt from the "Jethro's McTae-Bone" black belt.


----------



## tonbo (Apr 16, 2002)

....you reminded me to make another point.

Another requirement for advanced belt rankings (brown and up) at my school is that you spend at least 50 hours instructing between each rank.  There is no one in our advanced ranks who is not at least a student instructor, and many of us have also been part- or full-time employees of the school as instructors at one time or another (many who are not paid now and were once had to stop due to their "day jobs", but still teach as much as they can , "just because").

Hehe....."Jethro's McTae-Bone"....hehe....yep.  

Personally, I am *proud* it took me 10 years to get my Black. I worked like a mad dog to earn it, and I *still* didn't think that I was *truly* ready for it.  However, my instructor said that I was, and I ain't arguing with *him*... 

Peace--


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 19, 2002)

That the "Thesis" even with all that was listed is still geared towards the abilities of the individual.  The greater the education the greater the degree of difficulty.

So don't fret all you from Kentucky and Tennessee!

Just kidding......
:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 19, 2002)

I spent 5 years at university in philosophy. I did so many that not only do written thesis' not impress me anymore, I don't do 'em. Why? because I don't want to. I would venture to say that I have written more Thesis' than most people will ever write in their lifetime. So I don't do them anymore. Why? Because I don't HAVE to. If I was to do a thesis I would do something other than what everyone else does anyway because that is the kind of person I am.
:soapbox:


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 21, 2002)

THESIS?????  Jeesh!!!!  Just when I was starting to think I had been set free from the constraints of an academic life and was about to have some fun I hear WHAT???   I gotta do a freekin writing assignment???   Oh well GD, at least I won't have to mark this one.  I still have an extensive collection of red pens, if you'd like to borrow one !


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 21, 2002)

I have someone read them to me....... lol

:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 22, 2002)

Ya know, doing anything is a choice ... mostly.  So is doing a thesis, or getting a black belt, or eating brussell sprouts.  

Just cause Mr. Parker thought it would be valuable does not mean you have to do one.  Although it would probably be a contribution to the Art, fellow students, instructors, etc.  What you did in school does not exclude you from the responsibilities and duties as a Kenpo Black Belt. Remember, we lead by example, from in front ... not as an armchair general from the rear. 

Just my opinion.  The string was getting boring.
-Michael B.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 22, 2002)

Leave Douggie to me....... lol.........    he'll do one if an when he gets his Black Belt or he have A Tiger fueled by a Dragon up his.... well....... you can guess...... :rofl:


----------



## vincefuess (Apr 22, 2002)

Mr. Parker, according to what I have read, allowed a very wide interpretation of what actually made a thesis.  I believe, or rather I have read, that Gil Hibben designed and built the famous Kenpo Knife for SGM Parker for his black belt thesis.

It seems to me that the point of the thesis was to see what the student had learned that was outside of the course syllabus.

I guess if your skills were of  culinary nature, you could create a bigass cake that was chocolate with peanut butter inside it, shaped like the crest, and call it the "REESE'S KENPO THESIS".  OK- I was stretching on that one- but I agree, this thread needed a perk!


----------



## AvPKenpo (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vincefuess _
> 
> *Mr. Parker, according to what I have read, allowed a very wide interpretation of what actually made a thesis.  I believe, or rather I have read, that Gil Hibben designed and built the famous Kenpo Knife for SGM Parker for his black belt thesis.
> 
> ...



Dang-it..........You stole my idea..........I guess I'll have to do an oreo crest now.

:rofl: 

Michael


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Leave Douggie to me....... lol.........    he'll do one if an when he gets his Black Belt or he have A Tiger fueled by a Dragon up his.... well....... you can guess......*



Some dogs just can't be domesticated.

I'm not Pavlov's dog. I don't salivate at the things most people do. I have my own agenda. Let the masses chase their carrots on the stick. I have my own adventures to seek out.


Besides, _"Dutch'_ gave me a black. So did a certain _"Superguy"_ Heh heh heh...


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Ya know, doing anything is a choice ... mostly.  So is doing a thesis, or getting a black belt, or eating brussell sprouts. *



Yes it is. We all have many choices in life. It is a choice to lead or follow. To forge your own way in life using whatever means you choose to do so with.




> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Just cause Mr. Parker thought it would be valuable does not mean you have to do one.  Although it would probably be a contribution to the Art, fellow students, instructors, etc.*



Mr. Parker had his own personal reasons for doing what he did. His art is a testiment to his life's work. I agree that the contribution one makes to an art is invaluable. However, I just don't think that I want to follow the same cookie cutter mold that others choose. Much like the art I want to tailor all aspects of it to my self. I might do a thesis. Does it mean it will be a written one? Maybe not. Whatever it will be it will be one that befits me.



> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *What you did in school does not exclude you from the responsibilities and duties as a Kenpo Black Belt. Remember, we lead by example, from in front ... not as an armchair general from the rear. *



What I did in school defines what I am. I chose my field carefully. It was not a whim. I have always been of the mindset that whatever I choose to do I will do it MY way. Sometimes people don't believe that things can be done their way. I feel that given a certain amount of determination that many things people assumed were unchangable really are within the scope of their control. Willpower. Acceptance of the choices we make. These are the hallmarks of my life. I only get one crack at it. Why should I do it in a manner that I don't want to do it in if I can make it mine?

I have never sat in the armchair and tried to quarterback. I've been on the floor doing it for myself. I hope my example encourages others to free themselves form the yoke of conformity to some degree and maintain their pride.



> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Just my opinion.  The string was getting boring.*



Excellent. I think that your insight was well put.


----------



## kenpokid (Apr 24, 2002)

how did you guys come up with the ideas for your thesis and for your own form


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 26, 2002)

sit down and go over a variety of topics that would be both interesting and expanding tailored just for you.  Something that will make you research, think, discover or develop a portion of Kenpo just for you...... could be on any of the basics, forms, sets, drills, sparring, competition, or any other area of the Art...... I'm sure you will come up with a good topic.

:asian:


----------



## kenpokid (Apr 26, 2002)

How did any of you come up with your subject as im finding it hard. How did you decide what to do for your form too.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 26, 2002)

My form thesis was on "Kick Defense".  I went back and examined what we had in the system, we didn't have a "defensive kicking set" so thats what I did.

You can do your form on many areas........ How bout.....
A form on......
Just - Front Grabs
          Rear Grabs
          Kicks
          Multiple attacks
Create a new 2 man or 3 man form
Create a weapon form
etc etc.

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 26, 2002)

How did you do a defensive kicking set?


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 26, 2002)

The set contains all techniques against a variety of different kicks.

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 26, 2002)

Oh ok, for I was thinking you came up with another kicking set done defensively (there's that TKD thinking again) :shrug: 


:asian:


----------



## kenpokid (Apr 27, 2002)

Hi 

how did you actually choose you title for your written thesis.

As im struggling with mine as i dont know wat to write about.

Cheers

For the help


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 27, 2002)

I actually presented my instructor with an idea verbally first.  I was waivering between doing something statistically based i.e. writing a paper after gather written responses from Kenpo Schools across the country, and doing something more personal.  Due to my profession at the time, I decided to do something regarding psychological preparation for violence, physiological reactions in violent situations, and how this links with physical preparedness.  Although I had not yet done the work, I knew it was of interest to me.  After discussing it with my teacher, he approved the more experiencial paper.

Then a few weeks later I turned in a very brief outline to him of the actual paper.  He approved this, then he did not see it again until right before my test.  

Somewhere in the middle of writing the thesis, I came up with the title.  It seemed to tie things together within the paper.  I called it "Positive Aggression".  

I ended up including "Spiritual Preparedness" as a separate section of the paper, thinking about the "Body, Mind, and Spirit" triangle in the salute. Camps with Mr. LaBounty focusing on a strong spirit helped.  You know the Orange Belt Saying - "Condition and guts take over where knowledge and skill end."  I would add "that through conditioning and guts, the spirit gains strength."

If you are interested in a paper which draws from a statistical sample, the internet in general, and this forum in particular, gives you an excellent statistical base from which you can collect data.  People reply to the surveys on this forum and the same question could be placed in several different Arts strings or forums, not just Kenpo on MartialTalk.  This could be interesting, although the respondants would be self-selecting, i.e. Martial Artists who use the internet.  It leaves out a big statistical chunk, probably the majority of actual Martial Artist in training in the United States.

Just a thought, someone else has probably already been there & done that for some topics, but there are so many you can choose from.

-Good Luck and Good Writing,
-Michael B.
 :asian:


----------



## kenpokid (Apr 28, 2002)

Thank you guys for your help its helping


----------



## kenpokid (Apr 28, 2002)

Thank you guys for your help its helping


----------



## Ronin (May 1, 2002)

Mr. C I remember you made me do three other thesis's, Benefits of Exercise, Responsiblities of a Martial Arts student.  and The Importance of being on time.  I still have those In my folder. Was a thesis required for advance ranks as well in the old days?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 1, 2002)

Yep!

:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (May 2, 2002)

I'm not a black belt yet, but this is what I've been told about the thesis:

In your martial arts journey, you will find one or two things that really stand out as important to you.  My instructor did his thesis on Broken Rhythm in fighting (moving unexpectedly so your opponent doesn't know what the heck you're going to do next).  Another instructor did his on economy of motion, or causing the most amount of damage with the least amount of effort and movement.   Each of them picked something that stood out as really important to them.

I'm going to do my thesis on women in the martial arts, and why techniques need to be adapted to work for smaller, weaker people.  This has been really important for me, because as a female, when I teach, I try to give the females in my class the ability to make the techniques work for them.  I remind them that for a block to be effective, it has to be of a force equal or greater than the force of the strike coming at them.  Honestly, how many ladies can produce enough force to stop a punch coming from a 200 pound, well muscled man?  not many.  However, if you alter that to a parry and an angle change, the strike is deflected and you're out of the way.  Then, you either have the opponent's groin right in front of you and wide open, or you've got their back to you, and there's a lot of damage you can inflict there.  

I'm going to expand on these theories for my thesis, pick several techniques to alter, and go from there.

hope that helps.


----------



## tonbo (May 2, 2002)

Sheeesh.  

I had to write a thesis, make up techniques (3 per brown level, be able to explain them and "defend" why you did them how you did), read a book (assigned by my instructor, but MA or mindset-based) and answer questionnaires based on the books every belt since Brown.  Oy.

And our ranks differ a bit.  After green, we have brown, 1st deg. brown, 2nd deg. brown, 3rd deg. brown, black (no stripe), 1st deg. black, etc.....

So, so far, I have read 5 different books and written 5 different theses, in addition to having made up 22 different techniques (explaining and defending them as well) and 2 complete katas (and explaining and defending those as well).

*laughs*  However, I do consider myself pretty lucky with all that.  I have learned a boatload.

Peace--


----------



## Nightingale (May 2, 2002)

we have to make up techniques and katas too...I was just talking  about the written paper.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

Dave Brock right?


----------



## Nightingale (May 3, 2002)

yep. I study with Dave Brock.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

Lol just kidding.... I hear Dave is one of the toughest trainers this side of the Pecos!

:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (May 3, 2002)

I've trained with a few other kenpo instructors, and a few other instructors in other styles...he's one of the toughest...which is why I stayed.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

He's a great guy!

:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *For those of you studying American Kenpo, I am curious about the Black Belt thesis.  Is it still being used?  Let me know what you think about the idea of the Black Belt Thesis. *



Rob, 
Yes we are required to do a personal form starting at Orange I think (I transferred so I'm not sure) and additionally a thesis at both 3rd Brown and 1st Black.

Ideally, the form will compliment your thesis.  For example, if your thesis is on "Defending against knife attacks" then your form will be comprised of techniques vs knife attacks.  



> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *...why techniques need to be adapted to work for smaller, weaker people.  *



Nightingale,
I have been planning to do my thesis on "fighting larger opponents."  I have been thinking more along the lines of me vs Mr. LaBounty or Mike Tyson.  I mean, I think my strikes would bounce off of them and do no damage and then they would kill me.  And I was also originally told that Martial Arts were intended to give the small guy (or girl) the advantage.  I would like to collaborate with you.  My thesis is not going to be due prior to Oct 2003 so I have time.  I don't expect to work on it until perhaps Sept this year.  PM or eMail me if you are interested.  Thank you.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 28, 2002)

....this ought to be good!

:asian:


----------



## sumdumguy (Jun 28, 2002)

It has been quite a few years ago, but I did write one. The topic was "Changes and inconcistencies in the Martial Arts". I truly believe that all browns going to black should have to do one....... I is an educator for years to come. Although embarresing now I did gain a great deal from it then.... 
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 28, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *
> 
> I mean, I think my strikes would bounce off of them and do no damage and then they would kill me.  *



Hey,

Isn't that the first of the 8 prepatory considerations? Acceptance.. 

jb:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 29, 2002)

:rofl:

I think thats why he has pre-paid legal!


----------



## Storm (Aug 11, 2004)

Rob_Broad said:
			
		

> For those of you studying American Kenpo, I am curious about the Black Belt thesis.  Is it still being used?  Let me know what you think about the idea of the Black Belt Thesis.



It is a requirement of our school for BB. 

I did mine on the Journey through the ranks covering the physical and mental troughs and peeks you go through on the way, the learning process, anguish, mind games etc. 

Not all bad stuff of couse but I wanted to touch on what goes through your mind on the way as we all think we are alone out there in what we are feeling and what we are going through only to find out that most people go through exactly the same.


----------



## Shodan (Aug 11, 2004)

My thesis was on stick attacks.  Since I had done a couple of years of Arnis previous to my black belt test, I decided to add some of those strikes and take-aways together with my Kenpo stuff..........they fit together very well.


----------



## dubljay (Jan 9, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> My 1st Black was on "Positive Aggression" - training not just physically, but psychologically, emotionally, and spiritually.
> 
> 3rd Black on leverage and clubs.
> 
> ...


   I've read your thesis on Mr. LaBounty's website, very impressive.

 A thesis is required for me to test for black belt, as is a personal kata of techniques of my own making.  I feel that this is a good thing, even though bb is a long time off for me I have started to think of topics I would like to use for my thesis. Just the research alone in looking for a topic has helped improve myself as a person as well as a martial artist.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 9, 2005)

We had to write a 5-page essay on our code of ethics and a 25-page dissertation on something of our choosing, so long as it pertained to M.A.

Mine was on the considerations for training a student with PTSD.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 9, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> Just the research alone in looking for a topic has helped improve myself as a person as well as a martial artist.


 You ARE a wise one Josh, keep at it !!

 :asian:


----------



## dubljay (Jan 9, 2005)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> You ARE a wise one Josh, keep at it !!
> 
> :asian:


 Well thank you goldendragon, I don't really consider myself wise, especially on this board, I have learned so much from everyone here.


----------



## BigCat63 (Jan 28, 2005)

I recently completed my written thesis but have not yet tested for rank. My thesis is on the use of a knife for self-defense. We are also required to do a thesis kata which I did as a techinque kata using a folding knife.


----------



## scfgabe (Jan 29, 2005)

I am new to American Kenpo, and I like the idea of a Black Belt thesis.  I think it gives a person some time to study, reflect and articulate aspects of their journey thus far into the art.  Often, we don't pause in our training to ponder; I think the thesis allows for this in a structured manner.  I'll ask my instructor if one is required in my school.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 8, 2006)

There is no thesis requirement in our association until IV Dan - before that, the requirement is for community service.

I wrote my IV Dan thesis on teaching students with special needs - anything from short- and long-term injury to permanent disability (cognitive and/or physical).


----------



## jasonearle (Aug 16, 2006)

I did my Black Belt thesis on the evolution of martial arts.  I love doing theses(I think that's the plural form).   the whole knowledge side of martial arts is really important for me and important to me that my students are involved in that side of it as well.   I feel a lot more complete with all 3 sides of the triangle in place then just 1 or 2.  When I say, "all 3 sides" I mean;  mind, body, and spirit.


----------



## EmperorOfKentukki (Oct 8, 2006)

The concept of a written exam has been incorporated into the Dan exams of the Internation Tangsoodo Alliance since it's inception.   The written exam is quite extensive and often includes Essay questions.  Most Shimsanim require the candidate to also write prior to the exam an essay on an assigned subject.  I personally have assigned a book to be read and subsequent report to be written on every occasion where I have served as either Mentor or as Shimsa.   When I was coming up through the ranks, this was a demand I placed upon myself without being told so by my mentors.  In Korea, origianlly there were no such requirements, atleast not up to the 4th Dan.  This seems to be an innovation that was first established in the west.  As regards TKD today, you simply cannot get a job teaching in Korea unless you have been educated and earned an academic degree, preferably from one of the Universities offering specific programs in Taekwondo.  There has been a great debate in this country (USA) over the establishment of some type of licensing for MA instructors.  Most are against this.  I am one of the few who do not think it would be a bad thing....even if it means I couldn't teach anymore.  I think it will be impossible for us to ever raise MA out of the murk of being something carnival until this happens.  I also find it deplorable the great number of martial artists who still believe it is unimportant to know the history, culture, politics and language of the Asian Martial Arts.  Sadly, more would keep us ignorant than push us to excellance.  THe only reason I can find for this is because it serves their own greed and self gratification.  It may no be in the keeping of the spirit of humility for one to confront such people publicly...but unfortunately, that currently is the only method by which they can be revealed and rebuked.  True teachers should never fear challenge.

JH


----------



## born_fighting (Oct 8, 2006)

I havent written one yet, but i think it is a good idea, it makes shure that the person getting there black belt didnt just go through motions.. i mean it's not dancing you need to fully understand what you are doing and what the reactions of your oponent will be.. I have met black belts that shouldent have a belt aroud there waist becuse they simply go through the motions and put lackluster effort in it and then ask "is he throwing a right punch or left?" So yea THESIS is good.


----------



## aurantium (Oct 13, 2006)

We do not have to write one, but we do take a written test on the technical aspects that requires writing extensive paragraph type responses.  It took me a few hours to complete.

A thesis sounds nice, I wouldn't have been bothered by having to write one.


----------

